# Sundays are 4 being out !!



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Have been out on mountain bike again in sun !  A little bit cool but peddled harder ?  Good to be out !!!   I love the summer


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 1, 2012)

_Nice one Hobie sounds like you are having a great time.

Am full of cold but this sunshine today is enticing me out and will wrap up!_


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sazz !  I am like a big kid when the sun is out ! Hope u get your cold sorted.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 2, 2012)

_Thanks V much and lets hope this isn't the end of the sunshine as it's great to bring out the kid in all of us now and again!_


----------

